# Extreme makeover: Aquarium edition



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, so I decided to redo my tank in order to make it look more natural. Got rid om all plastic plants, fake decorations and blue gravel. Got pool filter sand, a piece of wood from a nearby park (which I tried to boil as best as I could as I couuldn't fit it in any of the pots in my house) and bought more plants.

These pictures are from about a month ago. Since then my plants have grown quite a bit. I'm now starting to use ferts. Seachem Flourish tabs fro the substrate and its liquid form for the water column, as well as Seachem Excel.

I will be adding more plants in a couple of weeks. I'll be looking to add some phoenix moss (fissidens fontanus) on the piece of wood and some other mid-ground plants, maybe some Hygrophylia.

If you guys have any wise words of advice in terms of keeping my plants healthy they would be very much appreciated.

Jorge








[/url][/IMG]









[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks so much better. Maybe look into some crypts for mid section and some smaller ones for the front.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

wow you did a great job it looks awesome!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

what a difference! great job!


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! That's cool! Who was hiding in that coral in the first pic? (that's my kuhli loaches favorite hiding place, and refused any other cave I tried to get them!!!)


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

DotFrog said:


> Who was hiding in that coral in the first pic?


That would be one of my synodontis. They now live among the rocks on the left.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!I love the way you changed it and those denison barbs are cool!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great! Natural looking tanks ftw!


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks freaking great, good job


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great! How many names are there for a Roseline Shark?


----------

